

The release management tug of war pushing DevOps and Puppet Labs to the fore - rjmarvin
http://sdt.bz/64031

======
WestCoastJustin
It will be interesting to see the industry change over the next 2-3+ years,
mainly with the devops movement turning infrastructure into a software
development project. If anyone is interested, I've put a screencasts about
Puppet @ [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/8-learning-puppet-with-
vag...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/8-learning-puppet-with-vagrant)

